# Broken Leg



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Thursday, our friend who bought two of Christy's three kids called: one of them (Floyd, because of the pink nose- i.e. Pink Floyd) had broken his leg climbing on something. She was heartbroken, fearing he'd loose his leg.
My Husband and I grabbed our animal first aid kit and rushed to our friend's ranch. It looked like Floyd had broken his rear metatarsal. It appeared to be a clean break. It took all three of us, two of us to hold Floyd while someone worked on his leg. In a few minutes we had his leg splinted. We visited him the next day, and he's doing fine, running around climbing on the hay bales (favoring that leg, of course). The vet is going to check on him tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope his leg heals with no complications...appropriate color for the little guy too!


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Awww what a cutie pie! I hope his leg heals up.
Got a cute pink nose just like my buckling, Lewellyn. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good work, glad you were able to come to their aid


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

he broke the same one Juno did...
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... t=juno.jpg
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Work. Are they giving him anything for pain? Arnica Montana is great for things like that.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully he has a complete recovery  We had a Pink Floyd too  If you can find some comfrey and feed that to him, it will help with knitting the bones back together.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

My friend hasn't called yet to let me know how Floyd is doing. If I don't hear from her soon I'll call. We did take her some comfrey the next day. Yes, he is getting something for the pain. I don't know the name of the medication. She has horses and this was something she had on hand and the vet told her the dosage. I'll let you all know when I know. Suellen


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Update: The vet decided that she didn't want to unwrap the splint until friday. I will let you know more friday. Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well then the vet must have confidence in your setting ability - which is nice


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't posted an udate. The vet unwrapped the splint and the leg is healing great. He has to keep the splint on until friday. He will need to be kept apart from his brother for a week after the splint comes off so they don't play hard and hurt his leg. I told my friend if she wants to bring her goat that didn't break it's leg over for a playdate she could. We still have the third brother.

Suellen


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a good story to hear- someone who helped when needed, and a goatie on the way to recovery. Hooray for Pink Floyd.


----------

